# Help need atv salt spreader



## traildogg (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi im interested and ready to buy my first atv salt spreader, I have called my local Honda shops and atv parts shops and no luck can anyone please point me in the right direction what suppliers of good salt spreaders are here in Vancouver BC. Canada... I will be putting this on my Honda Rincon 650 thanx.


----------



## Lakeman (Sep 6, 2009)

I had seen one at Princess Auto for about $250.00

Keith


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

Tow behinds from Cabelas, Industrial Tool and Equipment, Home Depot...


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Buyers has a couple of specific atv spreaders.

http://www.buyersproducts.com/spreaders/atv-spreaders/


----------

